# كل عام وانتم بخير (سنة 2016)



## My Rock (1 يناير 2016)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ







ها هي سنة آخرى تمضي والرب آمين وصادق في وعوده ورعايته لنا وتحقيقه لمشيئته الصالحة في حياتنا. تمر السنين والرب يبقى آمين. نشكر الرب على سنة 2015 وعلى كل أعماله في حياتنا.

وها هي سنة جديدة تأتي وكلنا ثقة في الرب بأنه سيكللها كما في السنين القادمة بالأفراح والنجاحات وتمجيد إسمه القدوس.

فكل عام وانتم بخير وبرعاية الرب وفي حدود مشيئته الصالحة التي كلها تعمل لأجل الخير.

مع بداية سنة 2016 نبدأ بداية جديدة في منتديات الكنيسة وبالرغم كل المصاعب التي تواجهها المنتديات بسبب تطور المواقع الإجتماعية وتهميش دور المنتديات... سنستمر.

خطتنا لأول ربع من السنة الجديدة هو تحديث المنتدى لأحدث نسخة منتديات حالية وتوفير نسخة تصفح مخصصة للأجهزة الجوالة وإعداد تطبيق (app) خاص بالمنتدى يوفر التصفح والمشاركة في المنتدى.
إضافة الى تحديث المنتدى سنقوم بتحديث كل الخدمات التي يقدمها الموقع من كتاب مقدس وتفاسير وقواميس وترانيم دفعة واحدة ليتناسب الشكل والعمل مع شكل ونظام المنتدى الجديد.

خلال الإسبوع القادم سيتم إعادة فتح النسخة التجريبية للأعضاء المدعويين وسيتم حل المشاكل التي نقوم بتعيينها سوياً. بعدها سنكون أكثر قرباً من عمل التغيير وتحديث المنتدى. 

المزيد من المعلومات سيتم طرحها كلما إقتربنا أكثر من تاريخ التحديث.

نصلي ان تكون هذه الخطوة لأجل مجد الرب وان يستعمل كل قوة وكل فكر وكل معونة من أجل نشره إسمه والتبشير بخلاصه.

كل عام وانتم بخير، سنة 2016 سعيدة لكم ولكل من حولكم ولتكن بركات الرب السماوية مع جميعنا.
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يناير 2016)

آمين
لتكن كل اعمالنا لمجد اسم الرب
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 يناير 2016)

كل عام وحضراتكم بخير ..
ربنا يكمل العمل بالخير ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يناير 2016)

*كل سنة وأنت طيب يا باشا ...*​


My Rock قال:


> خلال الإسبوع القادم سيتم إعادة فتح النسخة التجريبية* للأعضاء المدعويين *وسيتم حل المشاكل التي نقوم بتعيينها سوياً.
> ​


*أية الأعضاء المدعويين دى ؟ يعنى أية ؟
هتنقى وتفرز مننا وألا أية النظام ؟ هتبتدى معانا 2016 بالنظام دهون ؟!!!
فيها لأخفيها 
:new6::new6::new6:

*( لى عودة )*

:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## philanthropist (1 يناير 2016)

ربنا يكلل مجهوداتكم بالنجاح


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل سنة وأنت طيب يا باشا ...*
> 
> 
> *أية الأعضاء المدعويين دى ؟ يعنى أية ؟
> ...




لا يا طيب الموضوع لا يوجد فيه تمييز او تفضيل.. كل ما في الأمر اننا في كل مرة نجرب فيه شئ جديد نقوم بتجربته مع المشرفين أولاً ثم مع الأعضاء المباركين ثم ندعوا بقية الأعضاء النشيطين للمساعدة في التجربة. الموضوع ليس فيه تمييز وانما العادة جارية بأن التجربة تكون من مجموعة الى أكبر..

بنعمة الرب عن قريب سيتم دعوتك وبقية الأعضاء النشيطيين للمساعدة في التجربة.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## grges monir (1 يناير 2016)

ربنا يبارك العمل


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 يناير 2016)

كثير الشكر والتحية أخي العزيز ..My Rock 
ربنا يعينكم ويبارككم ويبارك أعمالكم وتعب محبتكم 
ميلاد سعيد ومجيد وسنة مباركة ومثمرة 
وكل يوم وأنتم بخير ​


----------



## aymonded (1 يناير 2016)

*وانت بألف خير وسلام مملوء من نعمة الله وفرحه الكامل، ودئماً في تمام الصحة والعافية الروحية والجسدية مع جميع الذين في المنتدى آمين*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يناير 2016)

My Rock قال:


> لا يا طيب الموضوع لا يوجد فيه تمييز او تفضيل.. كل ما في الأمر اننا في كل مرة نجرب فيه شئ جديد نقوم بتجربته مع المشرفين أولاً ثم مع الأعضاء المباركين ثم ندعوا بقية الأعضاء النشيطين للمساعدة في التجربة. الموضوع ليس فيه تمييز وانما العادة جارية بأن التجربة تكون من مجموعة الى أكبر..
> بنعمة الرب عن قريب سيتم دعوتك وبقية الأعضاء النشيطيين للمساعدة في التجربة.
> سلام ونعمة


 *[FONT=&quot]يا باشا ( المشرفين ) أوكية للتنظيم الداخلى قبل الطرح على الأعضاء .. أفهمها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن عند حضرتك أعضاء مباركين لا تتعدى مشاركاتهم الألف مشاركة فى سبع سنوات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بمعدل أقل من 12 مشاركة فى الشهر كله ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا أدرى ما الذى تتوقعه أو تنتظره من هؤلاء كى تقدمهم على النشطاء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عموماً هذا نظامك وأحترمه ... وهذا رأييى ووصلك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يناير 2016)

*ربنا يرشدك الى ما فيه الخيــــر ...*

*و كل سنة و انتا طيب و دايما المنتدى فى تطور و إزدهار *​


----------



## My Rock (1 يناير 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا أدرى ما الذى تتوقعه أو تنتظره من هؤلاء كى تقدمهم على النشطاء ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]عموماً هذا نظامك وأحترمه ... وهذا رأييى ووصلك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



صدقني هو ليس موضوع تقديم. يعني المباركين ليس لأنهم أفضل او انشط من غيرهم. لكن هذا نظام ساري من سنين في المنتدى ولأن المباركين يفهمون هذا النظام وكيفية التجربة والتبليغ عن الأخطاء أكثر من غيرهم نظراً لخبرتهم في تجربة اكثر من نظام في المنتدى.

على أي حال رأيك وصل وانا احترمه وإن جد شئ جديد في المنتدى يحتاج للتجربة سأخذ رأيك بنظر الإعتبار.

سلام المسيح


----------



## كليماندوس (1 يناير 2016)

بغض النظر عن  مضمون الحوار الدائر بين *My Rock*  و بين الاستاذ عبـــود

ما اعجبنى و لفت نظرى - هو مدى حرص  *My Rock * و اهتمامه و دقته فى متابعة الردود والمواضيع كذلك ردود الاعضاء ، بغض النظر ان كانو اعضاء مباركين = مميزين او اعضاء "نشطاء " 

لذا اقدم شكرى و إحترامى و تقديرى لشخصكم على الدقة و التفانى فى خدمتكم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 يناير 2016)

*أطيب الامنيات القلبية الصادقة     لمدير ولجميع مشرفي ولكافة اعضاء منتديات 
الكنيسة الاليكترونية للناطقين بالعربية 
نصلي داعيين من الرب يسوع  ان يساند الخدمة ويدعمها بالنجاح والتوفيق *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 يناير 2016)

*أسجل  إختلافي فى وجهات النظر فليس العدد وحده هو الذى يقييم مشاركة عضو {ما} ليجعله من النشطاء
فلا العدد  ولا عدد الاسطر 
ولا الشغل  اللى معمول  بالانيماشن  - بالرسوم التعبيرية .
ولا الشات مع سائر الاعضاء  - بالافش - والقلقش والقافية . 
-كل هذا لا يثقل ميزان العضو  اطلاقاً اطلاقاً *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (1 يناير 2016)

*
Elucidating
انا بأتكلم عموميا ً ولا اقصد أحداً بعينه 
قلت وأقول ان الكم  ليس معياراً أوحد لا لتقييم  ولا لتمييز عضواً  ما.
دون  أدنى   سؤء قصد او سؤء نية    *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2016)

الرب عن يمينك أخي الحبيب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يناير 2016)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *أسجل  إختلافي فى وجهات النظر فليس العدد وحده هو الذى يقييم مشاركة عضو {ما} ليجعله من النشطاء
> فلا العدد  ولا عدد الاسطر
> ولا الشغل  اللى معمول  بالانيماشن  - بالرسوم التعبيرية .
> ولا الشات مع سائر الاعضاء  - بالافش - والقلقش والقافية .
> -كل هذا لا يثقل ميزان العضو  اطلاقاً اطلاقاً *​


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]متفق معك تمام الأتفاق ... يا دكتور[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مثلا ( عن نفسى يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لى شروحاتى القانونية هنا لها ثقلها فى المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولى شروحات تفصيلية لبعض القضايا أتحداااااى أى عضو هنا أن يجدها فى أى موقع آخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولى شروحات لدستور مصر وبعض قوانين مجلس الشعب فى فترات سابقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برضه أتحدى الجميع أن يجدوها فى أى منتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هذا بخلاف شروحات لأحكام الدستورية العليا ومحكمة النقض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشروحات قانونية لقضايا كثيرة جدا فى قسم الأخبار...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومتوفرة لمن يجيد القراءة فقط بعيداً عن أهوائه وميوله  
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد تكون هذه الأشياء خارج دائرة أهتمام البعض لكنها فى أهتمامات زائرين بيقروا المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهناك أيضاً الكثير من الأعضاء ممن طلبوا منى أستشارات قانونية خاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأجبتهم بسرعة وبكل محبة ...ولم أتأخر عن أى عضو طلب منى أستشارة قانونية[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفق معك يا دكتور ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالفعل أشياء أخرى تُثقل ميزان العضو ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة عندما يتمتع بخبرات يُفيد بها الأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( بالأضافة ) الى رسم أبتسامات على الوجوه عِوضاً عن كآبات البعض وأحقادهم[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (3 يناير 2016)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين الرب يبارك مجهوداتكم من اجل تطور وتحديث المنتدى  .

وبلاش تلعبوا بالشماريخ والصواريخ من اول السنة كده علشان تكون سنة هادية ولذيذة على الجميع


----------



## fouad78 (3 يناير 2016)

كل سنة والجميع بألف ألف خير
وربنا يقويك أخي ماي روك
حتى تقدم ما فيه خير للمسيحيين وغير المسيحيين

طبعاً مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي أثرت سلباً على المنتديات بشكل عام
ولكن أعتقد أيضاً أن غياب الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي قد أفقد المنتدى الكثير من زخمه

أنا لا ألمح إلى عودة قسم الإسلاميات
لكني فقط أشير إلى أنه كان يُسهم كثيراً في التفاعل

انشالله يكون المنتدى هاي السنة سبب بركة للكثيرين ويتمجد فيه اسم الرب أكثر وأكثر
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2016)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 

وربنا يتمجد ويكمل عمله فى الخدمة

ومن مجد الى مجد

آمين


----------



## Maran+atha (7 يناير 2016)




----------



## +ماريا+ (10 يناير 2016)

كل سنه والجميع بخير 
ويارب السنه دى تكون اجمل على كل العالم


----------



## Maran+atha (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## SH-Jesus-SH (22 يناير 2016)

*كل سنة وانت طيب ,, والرب يبارك مجهوداتكم*


----------



## david201050 (19 فبراير 2016)

كل سنة وانتو طيبن سمحوني لاني كنت مشغول شوية صلو من اجلي كتير وياااااااارب تكونو بخير مشرفين واردين واعضاء يارب كلنا نكون بخير


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2016)

david201050 قال:


> كل سنة وانتو طيبن سمحوني لاني كنت مشغول شوية صلو من اجلي كتير وياااااااارب تكونو بخير مشرفين واردين واعضاء يارب كلنا نكون بخير



وانت طيب.
إن شاء الله وقتك يسمح لك بالدخول الأيام القادمة .


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 ديسمبر 2016)

اعياد ميلاد مجيدة وراس سنة ميلادية سعيدة للاعضاء وللزوار الكرام وليعم ربي السلام والامان في كل المعمورة ويجعلها الله اخر الاحزان امين


----------



## انت مهم (10 يناير 2017)

الرب يبارككم 
وكل الاعوام وانتم بخير وقوه ونصره


----------

